# Service Advisory: Canon EOS 70D For Error 70 & Error 80



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 30, 2018)

```
Canon has released a service advisory for the Canon EOS 70D.</p>
<p><strong>Error 70 or Error 80 Occurs Repeatedly – [Added 30 May 2018]</strong></p>
<p>Thank you for using Canon products.</p>
<p>We would like to offer our sincere apologies to users who have been inconvenienced by the phenomenon described below. We value the trust our customers have placed in us, and we are dedicated to continuously improving product quality as well as delivering industry-leading service and support.</p>
<p>In rare cases, error 70 or error 80 may repeatedly display on some EOS 70D digital SLR cameras due to an internal communication failure resulting from the structure of the electrical printed circuit board. If use of the camera is subsequently continued, a state may occur in which the camera’s power does not turn on. In most cases, this phenomenon occurs in conjunction with continuous use of the camera while the camera’s internal temperature is high, such as when shooting movies continuously.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>“Err 70” or “Err 80” will appear on the LCD monitor at the back of the camera or on the LCD panel at the top of the camera.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 50%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-35175 gallery-columns-2 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/Err-70_tcm14-1676511.jpg'><img width="168" height="156" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/Err-70_tcm14-1676511-168x156.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" aria-describedby="gallery-1-35176" /></a>
			</dt>
				<dd class='wp-caption-text gallery-caption' id='gallery-1-35176'>
				Err 70 display on the LCD monitor
				</dd></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/Err-80_tcm14-1676512.jpg'><img width="168" height="162" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/Err-80_tcm14-1676512-168x162.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" aria-describedby="gallery-1-35177" /></a>
			</dt>
				<dd class='wp-caption-text gallery-caption' id='gallery-1-35177'>
				Err 80 display on the LCD panel
				</dd></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<p>There may be rare occurrences of error 70 or error 80, after which the camera functions can be recovered by turning the power off and on again, or by re-installing and reinserting the battery. The phenomenon described here refers to the frequent reoccurrence of error 70 or error 80.</p>
<p>The phenomenon may occur only in cameras whose first two digits in its serial number are within the range of “00” to “22”.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/step_3_image_tcm14-1676513.png"><img class="aligncenter size-full wp-image-35178" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/step_3_image_tcm14-1676513.png" alt="" width="463" height="176" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/step_3_image_tcm14-1676513.png 463w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/step_3_image_tcm14-1676513-225x86.png 225w" sizes="(max-width: 463px) 100vw, 463px" /></a></p>
<p>Cameras on which error 70 or error 80 occurs repeatedly and that have a serial number within the range specified above will be inspected/repaired free of charge. Please note that inspection/repairs for any other issue will be handled as normal repairs.</p>
<p>If you wish to make a request for the free inspection/repairs, please bring the camera body only with the body cap attached to a <strong><a class="formatlink" href="https://www.canon.co.uk/support/consumer_products/repair.aspx">Canon Service Centre</a></strong>.</p>
<p>If you have any enquiries, please <strong><a class="formatlink" href="https://www.canon.co.uk/support/consumer_products/telephone_numbers/">contact us</a></strong> for further assistance.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Famateur (May 30, 2018)

Hmm...

My 70D falls within the serial number range of those affected, but I've never received any error messages (knock on wood!), let alone repeated Error 70 or Error 80. I've had mine for about 4 1/2 years. Maybe it's because I don't shoot a lot of video (though I do shoot the occasional school performance or music recital). 

Having never dealt with a service advisory before, is there a time window within which it must be repaired, or is this more of an indefinite "If you get the Error 70 issue, we'll repair it at no cost" kind of thing?

I'm inclined to not worry about it unless/until I experience the issue, but I don't want to miss a time-sensitive opportunity...


----------



## tmc784 (May 31, 2018)

Firmware update will be available soon ?


----------



## jonbenz (May 31, 2018)

Is this for the US too? I have mine repaired on february 2017 because of that issue. 400$ :'( If it happens again, i might not worry about it.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (May 31, 2018)

tmc784 said:


> Firmware update will be available soon ?


With this defect, it is not the case to upgrade the firmware, but the affected units need to replace the camera circuit board.


----------



## ritholtz (May 31, 2018)

Paid $200 to fix my 70 a year back. Are they going to refund my repair expense. I do not have 70d with me now. But they have repair history.

Thanks


----------



## jabird56 (Aug 5, 2022)

Canon has put out an update to the EOS 70D ERR 70 and ERR 80 issues. The recent Advisory states that you need to send your camera in for free repair, to an authorized Canon Service Center through 31 DEC 2022. Enclosed is the current Advisory:






Canon U.S.A., Inc. | Product Advisory Detail Page







www.usa.canon.com


----------

